# VSL VEP Server on PC



## JeffP06 (Sep 26, 2022)

Hello,

I am working on Mac since many years.

Today I installed a bootcamp PC on a Mac mini just to distribute some keyboards Kontakt libs with VSL VEP.

I don't understand because When I use Vienna Assistant I can install Vienna Ensemble Pro but I don't see the Server app. So I can't create any instance ???

And it seems very difficult to use this machine on an ethernet network (but I need this VEP Server to check if I see it...)

Any help please ?


----------



## labornvain (Sep 26, 2022)

What do you mean you can't see the server app? Do you mean you can't find where you installed it so that you can launch the application, or do you mean you can't see it when you try to connect?


----------



## Ben (Sep 26, 2022)

The VE Pro installer includes both, the connector plugin as well as the server software.


----------



## JeffP06 (Sep 26, 2022)

labornvain said:


> What do you mean you can't see the server app? Do you mean you can't find where you installed it so that you can launch the application, or do you mean you can't see it when you try to connect?


The installer only installs the stand alone app.


----------



## JeffP06 (Sep 26, 2022)

Ben said:


> The VE Pro installer includes both, the connector plugin as well as the server software.


I will send a screen capture. I can assure that just before starting to install I only see VEP app and VST plugs which are ready to install but I don’t see VEP server.

I don’t know if it will help but I installed first the elicenser version. Then I installed ilok version with Vienna assistant.


----------



## ennbr (Sep 26, 2022)

What DAW are you using?


----------



## JeffP06 (Sep 26, 2022)

If it can help...

Here is the solution to my problem :

In fact, Vienna Assistant installs only one application on PC, it is VEP.

At installation there should be 2 shortcuts on the desktop: one pointing to VEP and the other to VEP Server.

For some obscure reason, the installer did not install these two shortcuts so I could not see the server application (which is different on Mac but encapsulated on PC).

I was able to retrieve on another machine the link codes that were used for the elicenser version and it works with the ilok version.

"C:\Program Files\Vienna Ensemble Pro.exe" -server
"C:\Program FilesVienna Ensemble Pro.exe"


----------



## JeffP06 (Sep 26, 2022)

ennbr said:


> What DAW are you using?


hello and thanx.
We are talking about VEP Server so no matter which DAW is used


----------



## JeffP06 (Sep 26, 2022)

labornvain said:


> What do you mean you can't see the server app? Do you mean you can't find where you installed it so that you can launch the application, or do you mean you can't see it when you try to connect?


Hello and thanx.

In fact on Mac you have two different apps. VEP and VEP Server. That's why I was searching for them on PC. Apparently, they are encapsulated


----------



## EgM (Sep 27, 2022)

They're in your Start menu... That's the default shortcut location for Windows apps, not desktop


----------



## Ben (Sep 27, 2022)

JeffP06 said:


> Hello and thanx.
> 
> In fact on Mac you have two different apps. VEP and VEP Server. That's why I was searching for them on PC. Apparently, they are encapsulated


It's the same app, but one of the shortcuts opens VEP with parameters, so it will start in server mode.
I would recommend uninstalling VEP, and then re-install it, in case the shortcut is missing.
If this doesn't solve the issue, please contact [email protected]


----------



## JeffP06 (Sep 27, 2022)

EgM said:


> They're in your Start menu... That's the default shortcut location for Windows apps, not desktop


Waouh
Effectively!
I am not used at all to windows environment.
I am not sure it is the idea of the year to have only one application in the hard disk folder (they are separated on Mac) but…


----------



## EgM (Sep 27, 2022)

Yeah, I think VSL should make two applications (standalone/server). I was looking for it myself a long time ago when I started using it


----------



## ennbr (Sep 27, 2022)

EgM said:


> Yeah, I think VSL should make two applications (client/server). I was looking for it myself a long time ago when I started using it


The client is the DAW plugin


----------



## EgM (Sep 27, 2022)

ennbr said:


> The client is the DAW plugin


Obviously I meant standalone, my bad


----------



## jblongz (Sep 28, 2022)

I also had this problem in Windows 11 when I tried to launch VEP server from StreamDeck hotkey. I still don’t know how to ‘add parameters’ to make that work.


----------



## EgM (Sep 28, 2022)

jblongz said:


> I also had this problem in Windows 11 when I tried to launch VEP server from StreamDeck hotkey. I still don’t know how to ‘add parameters’ to make that work.


The Vienna Ensemble Pro Server shortcut is located here:

C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Vienna Ensemble Pro\Vienna Ensemble Pro Server.lnk

You can add that shortcut to your StreamDeck


----------



## Ben (Sep 28, 2022)

EgM said:


> The Vienna Ensemble Pro Server shortcut is located here:
> 
> C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Vienna Ensemble Pro\Vienna Ensemble Pro Server.lnk
> 
> You can add that shortcut to your StreamDeck


Right click -> Properties will reveal the arguments as well


----------

